# Neues 26" Trialgame



## trialsrider (3. April 2007)

Ich denke mal es haben im KOCHIKOCH Thread nicth alle mitbekommen
deshalb poste ich es hier nochmal! Die Vollversion ist echt der Hammer
selten so ein geiles Spiel gespielt!!!

26" trial game!!!
http://game.havirovstidrtici.cz/index.php?go=download


----------



## dane08 (3. April 2007)

wo krieg ich denn die vllversion her? oder is das keine freeware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (3. April 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> wo krieg ich denn die vllversion her? oder is das keine freeware



FULL VERSION....is doch die Vollversion...also quasi freeware.. 

also mit der Bedienung komm ich net so klar....

@trialsrider: Stell mal ein video rein wo man dich sieht wie du das spielst


----------



## trialsrider (3. April 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> FULL VERSION....is doch die Vollversion...also quasi freeware..
> 
> also mit der Bedienung komm ich net so klar....
> 
> @trialsrider: Stell mal ein video rein wo man dich sieht wie du das spielst



hmm ich hatte mal ein tool damit konnte man abfilmen was sich so aufm 
Monitor tut wenn ich das noch hätte würd ich das glatt mal machen!
weils echt recht kompliziert ist mit der Steuerung!


----------



## dane08 (3. April 2007)

das lässt sich sehr gut und auch wirklich "fahrradmäßig" spielen .
ist aber für arcade fans net zu empfehelen


----------



## hst_trialer (3. April 2007)

ich hänge bei dem level fest...
hat das vielleicht mit dem standard-lahmen fahrer schon geschafft???


----------



## dane08 (3. April 2007)

@hst_trialer
jo geht wenn du E (also "pedal up high") machst und dich dabei erst nach hinten und dann nach vorne lehnst.Dann noch n 2-3 mal C (hoop) und du bist drauf


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich hänge bei dem level fest...
> hat das vielleicht mit dem standard-lahmen fahrer schon geschafft???



das geht locker^^ ich bin level   28^^   nur komme auch grade net weiter^^


----------



## hst_trialer (4. April 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> @hst_trialer
> jo geht wenn du E (also "pedal up high") machst und dich dabei erst nach hinten und dann nach vorne lehnst.Dann noch n 2-3 mal C (hoop) und du bist drauf



sorry aber ich komm da echt nicht hoch... auch mit pedal up nicht


----------



## trialsrider (4. April 2007)

dann probier folgendes entweder bunnyhop und dann per rockring hoch, oder aber aufs hinterrad gehen und dann PEDAL KICK HIGH machen! dann hängste denk ich auch oben und kannst mit Jump oder Rockring ganz rauf...

aber glaub mir richtig fies wirds im glaub ich letzten leven 35

siehe Screenshot!, und über die Stelle bin ich schon drüber!


----------



## Eisbein (4. April 2007)

ne adamant fährt der herr, gibs kein ashton?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (5. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ne adamant fährt der herr, gibs kein ashton?



ne gibt kein ashton!

also für all die jenigen die wie ich das Spiel durchgespielt haben, stellen fest
das man nun den Editor verwenden kann!   Habs geschafft damit ein kleines Level zu gestalten also wenn interesse besteht werde ich das hochladen...

Hab übrigends echt selten ein so genial durchdachtes Spiel gesehen! wenns nochmal 100 Level dafür geben würde würde ich glatt geld dafür ausgeben! 
Kennt einer ne email addresse von den jungs die das gemacht haben?
Würde mich gerne für die arbeit bedanken! ....

martin


----------



## Eisbein (5. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ne gibt kein ashton!
> 
> also für all die jenigen die wie ich das Spiel durchgespielt haben, stellen fest
> das man nun den Editor verwenden kann!   Habs geschafft damit ein kleines Level zu gestalten also wenn interesse besteht werde ich das hochladen...
> ...



schau halt mal bei OTN in den thread


----------



## Echo 06 (6. April 2007)

kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man bei dem game hooked? ich drück da rum aber nix passiert..
danke leutz


----------



## koxxrider (6. April 2007)

bei mir passiert da auch nichts, aba man kann das spiel auch ohne hooken durchspielen


----------



## trialsrider (6. April 2007)

Echo 06 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man bei dem game hooked? ich drück da rum aber nix passiert..
> danke leutz



also, du machst zum beispiel pedal up high und dann wenn du an einer sehr hohen kante mim Vorderrad hängst drückst du schnell R für Hook und dann Hooked der das teil aufs Hinterrad bzw aufn Rockring!  

Und nein ich glaube eine stelle geht nicht ohne hooken! siehe das Pic was
ich weiter oben gepostet hab!....

gruß
martin


----------



## Echo 06 (6. April 2007)

Jo danke trialsrider...funzt....poste mal plz deine map....ich find das so umständlich mit dem editor..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (6. April 2007)

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Fraqfactory 

hier sind einige maps für das game! einige weiß ich net genau
ob sie überhaupt schaffbar sind! aber viel spaß damit!
die heissen alle "mototrials" fragt mich nicht warum ich die so nenne,... 

Den Editor kann ich auch noch etwas ausführlicher erklären bei bedarf! 


martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. April 2007)

komm nicht weiter         in lev 34   muss ma denke ich ma ziemlich am schluss auf eine stange springen und danach in die abgründe auf eine weitere springen, nur das prob ist das ich immer wenn ich auf die stange springe mein hinterrad zerbricht    ka wie man das machen so    kann mir ma einer helfen der da schon war  

gruß Jan


----------



## -|nS5|- (8. April 2007)

du musst nicht auf die stange springen kansnt auch über die stange springen ..musst bloß drauf achten das du mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig auf kommst dauert 1-2 versuche..so hab ich das gemacht ..sonst sind die ganzen level´s zu leicht find ich war ruck zuck durch ..fast langweilig :-|


----------



## dane08 (8. April 2007)

einfach ich auf die stange springen sondern mit "pedalkick lenght", nach vorne lehnen beim absprung , dropen


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. April 2007)

ok danke habs geschaftt jetzt komm ich net weiter in 35^^   OMG    DAS regt auf^^ naja schaffe ich gleich schon





Ich habs geschafft^^ wollte ich nur mitgeteilt haben^^   *STOLZ*


----------



## linus93 (8. April 2007)

das mit dem spiel lauft nicht der linkg geht bei mir nicht


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (11. April 2007)

THX Trialsrider für den Link. Geiles Spiel


----------



## misanthropia (11. April 2007)

bei mir steht "contains invalit data"

wil ldas auch spielen


----------



## kingpin18 (11. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> hmm ich hatte mal ein tool damit konnte man abfilmen was sich so aufm
> Monitor tut wenn ich das noch hätte würd ich das glatt mal machen!
> weils echt recht kompliziert ist mit der Steuerung!




So ich sage dir jetzt wie das Tool heist und auch ein Link. 

Das Tool heist Fraps

Da möchte ich aber jetzt Alle Level sehen von dir. Ich stecke im 12 fest  und bis dort hin war das ein kampf.


----------



## Mador (11. April 2007)

Ich versuche seit heute morgen das Teil zu installieren. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen. Wenn ich es runtergeladen habe und öffnen will kommt ein Fenster mit:
26 Biketrial game Install programm
Thise file contains invalid data.

Was muss ich machen, bitte um hilfe x(

Edit: Hab jetzt gemerkt dass es so immer bei 30% ein Fehler kommt. Kann es vielleicht jemand wo anders hochladen? Oder mir schicken, wäre nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (12. April 2007)

hi, das selbe problem hatte ich auch....probiers mal mit nem downloadmanager, da dürfte es gehen...

ich habs selber mindestens 5 mal runtergeladen, bevor die datei vollständig war...also solange probiern bis es geht  


......das game is sooooooo geil, das macht fast schon süchtig!!! 
...


----------



## Mador (13. April 2007)

Okay, danke. Habs jetzt auch


----------



## Trialstriker (14. April 2007)

tach leute
immer fleißig am üben? aber nich das ihr vergesst euch auf eure fahrräder zu schwingen! 
naja ich wollte euch ma fragen ob jemand weiß wie viele level es denn gibt  
außerdem hab ich so leichte steuerungsprobleme z.b. krieg ich den "hook" nicht hin und alles andere muss erst noch harmonieren damit ein sauberer lauf raus kommt.
bis jetzt is das mehr auf gut glück kombos testen 
vllt könnt ihr was dazu sagen


----------



## curry4king (14. April 2007)

naja für hook musste erst pedal kick high wenn du dann drann hängst machste Hook und wenn du aufm RR hängst machste Rockring up


----------



## curry4king (15. April 2007)

Mir ist ebend ne idee gekommen und zwar wie währe es wenn einer ein Level macht die sich dann alle die Bock haben saugen und dann nimmt man fraps und macht ein video (nur von der fahrt durchs level keine effekte) und dann hat man sozusagen einen kleinen Contest halt wär am schnellsten über den parcour kommt

naja ein bisschen aufwendig aber sonst schummelt man ja :-D


----------



## trialsrider (15. April 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Mir ist ebend ne idee gekommen und zwar wie währe es wenn einer ein Level macht die sich dann alle die Bock haben saugen und dann nimmt man fraps und macht ein video (nur von der fahrt durchs level keine effekte) und dann hat man sozusagen einen kleinen Contest halt wär am schnellsten über den parcour kommt
> 
> naja ein bisschen aufwendig aber sonst schummelt man ja :-D



jau halt ich für ne gute idee! nur leider packt mein rechner dat net mit fraps und spiel gleichzeitig  ...CS und Fraps ging noch so aber dat Spiel is so der Hardware fresser!


----------



## curry4king (15. April 2007)

achso  naja is auch nicht so die einfachste idee, mann müsste den heinis die das gecoded haben mal ne mail schreiben dass sie die zeit wielange man gebraucht hat angezeigt wird dann müsste man nur screeni machen


----------



## Trialstriker (15. April 2007)

JO 

das game is zwar so ganz geil aber voll mit bugs so ein schrott
in level 24 sollte die sprungkraftanzeige von 82% auf 83% steigen aber 
die sprang einfach auf 30% zurück     
da könnt ich vor wut mein pc in stücke reißes


----------



## dane08 (15. April 2007)

war bei mir auch 2 mal so. einma irgendwo nachm level das andere mal als ichs dann komplett duchgespielt hatte.Jetzt hab ich ein mit 99% und er stuft sich nicht mehr zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (16. April 2007)

ich finde doie steuerung voll kompliziert. bisschen ungewohnt, weil ich so vorbelastet bin von den anderen trialspielen.
ist es so, dass die techniken wie hook eerst freigespielt werden müssen`? das ist schon ziemlich bschsdhschschs


----------



## curry4king (16. April 2007)

neun muss sie nicht du musst nur an einer richtigen stelle und schnell genug den hook einsetzten dann gehts


----------



## dane08 (16. April 2007)

hook heisst in dem spiel nur das man das in der luft hängende hinterrad nachzieht wenn das VR schon auf der kante steht.Also ersma mit pedal up high ranspringen und dann hooken.
Man muss die kante aber auch richtig erwischen


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> Man muss die kante aber auch richtig erwischen



geht ne....also ein Freund und ich hooken inzwischen so
32-36 Palletten danach hatten wir keine Lust mehr weiterzumachen.

und 18 aufs hinterrad getippt!


----------



## Holschi1 (16. April 2007)

bei mir is das mit den 30% auch eingetreten...ich hätte auch ausrasten könn, weil ich damit noch nimma mehr die billigste kante in dem level hochkam, wos zurückgesprungen ist....geiles spiel, aber auch frust pur...naja noch ein grund das ding nochma durchzuzocken! 

mfg. holschi


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (23. April 2007)

Leute, könnt ihr mir helfen, was soll ich hier machen? Egal wo hin ich auch spring de Felge geht kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. April 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Leute, könnt ihr mir helfen, was soll ich hier machen? Egal wo hin ich auch spring de Felge geht kaputt



hab ich auch schon gefragt    du musst weit springen aber dabei achten das du bei einer vorderlage springst also du musst das vorrderrad weit nach vorne gebeut haben dann muesste das eigentlich klappen


----------



## snipernik (29. April 2007)

wo gibts n das spiel ?


----------



## curry4king (29. April 2007)

auf seite 1 :-D ROFL


----------



## Psilocybin (30. April 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich da hoch komm?!





mfg


----------



## trialsrider (30. April 2007)

Psilocybin schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich da hoch komm?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probiers mal mit "a" irgendwann packt der das dann.


----------



## Psilocybin (30. April 2007)

hmpf  packt der nich


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (30. April 2007)

ich würde z  hinterrad hüpfen und dann s   dann klappt das eigentlich


----------



## Psilocybin (30. April 2007)

geht auch nich >.< oda ich bin einfach zu dumm fuer das spiel ^^


----------



## Party-Biker (30. April 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> bei mir steht "contains invalit data"
> 
> wil ldas auch spielen



genau das steht bei mir auch da ?! spielen


----------



## Party-Biker (30. April 2007)

spiel klappt nach dem 3 download aber hängt sich immer auf ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2007)

das mit dem aufhängen ist sone sache passierte mir auch immer

naja dann einfach Gleichgewicht runterdrücken bisser umfällt dann machste das Stück nochmal

wenndes erstmal raushast macht das Game süchtig oder man so ca 70% Sprungkraft hat und man quasi alles aufm Backweel entlang hüpfen kann

für die Newbees versucht beide steuerungen aus (F10) ich komm mit der zum auswählen wo man 3 auswählen kann am besten kla 

einfach mit enter pausieren und schön gemütlich auswählen 

mfg

ps will neue LEVEL


----------



## Marsmann (3. Mai 2007)

hilfe wie geht es im level 12 über das rohr (ganz am anfang)? bin bei 45 % reicht das?


----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2007)

ich weiß jetzt net genau brobier mal bedal up high und dann gleich jumpen oder man hook brobieren einfach man ganz schnel dann auf jump klicken paar mal dann müsstes gehen


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=28670 sieht aus als gäbe es für euch kranke bald ne neue herrausvorderung


----------



## curry4king (13. Mai 2007)

juppiiii ich brauch DROOOOOOOGEN


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=28670 sieht aus als gäbe es für euch kranke bald ne neue herrausvorderung



find ich cOol das die das spiel weiter entwickeln, aber ich mags net^^  
das alte ist viel besser. sind mir zu daten im bildschirm


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. Mai 2007)

nabend,
hab ma ne frage.  und zwar ich hab das spiel schon tausend mal durchgespielt. und find es immer noch geil und reizt einen immer wieder. naja egal auf jeden fall wollte ich ma fragen ob ihr wisst was es mit dem "front wheel hopping" auf sich hat?  ich check das einfach net immer wenn ich X drücke und dieses "fwh" machen will, fliegt der sofort hin!??

kann dieses fwh für einen coust gedacht sein??

oder zum nose???   

also ich habe keine ahnung???

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen^^


----------



## curry4king (15. Mai 2007)

du musst blos wie son doofer deine leertaste ganz schnell drücken so wie beim backwheel auch


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. Mai 2007)

also so wie ich das verstehe einfach x und dann leertaste^^


sry aber das geht net ich berühre nur die leertaste und der fliegt schon hin ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. Mai 2007)

da ich grade dabei bin^^  also bei mir geht auch nicht der bunnyhop !?   ich kann den im stehen aber net wenn der fahrer fährt, der zieht dann das vorderrad hoch und fält sofort wie vorne über ohne das, dass hinterrad sich vom boden bewegt.??   ist das auch normal?


----------



## snipernik (16. Mai 2007)

"Werden Koxx Fahrer eigentlich von Coca-Cola gesponsert???"


Glaube eher nicht ^^ weil cola macht dick  und dann könnt ma nimma springen


----------



## trialsrider (16. Mai 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> da ich grade dabei bin^^  also bei mir geht auch nicht der bunnyhop !?   ich kann den im stehen aber net wenn der fahrer fährt, der zieht dann das vorderrad hoch und fält sofort wie vorne über ohne das, dass hinterrad sich vom boden bewegt.??   ist das auch normal?



jau ich hab die gleichen probleme! vorderrad hüpfen ging bei der demo noch ...aber danach net mehr...aber beim neuen spiel gehts hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## kingpin18 (16. Mai 2007)

Only 1 levels, 1 bike, 1 people ...

Beta2


----------



## TrIaLdIrTy (16. Mai 2007)

is echt nen hammer game


----------



## dane08 (16. Mai 2007)

vr hüpfen funzt bei mir auch in der vollversion (hab 99%) aber es nützt mir nichts denn mann kann nur hüpfen und das hinterrad wieder fallen lassen also ne rail kann man nich cousten ,gap aufs vr geht auch nicht ausser der gap ist so kurz das das das vr schon über der anzuspringenden kannte steht und dann muss ma auch noch n gutes stück aufm vr nach vorne hüpfen damit das hr nicht ins loch fällt  
ich glaub ab ca.50% geht der bunny nicht mehr ,war jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (16. Mai 2007)

habe 56 % und der bunny funzt noch super... aber was ich mit dem vr und dem hr machen soll is mir net gaz kalr... für mich schwachsinnige funktionen


----------



## dane08 (16. Mai 2007)

das hr ist gut zu gebrachen pedalkick vom hr ist viel höher und weiter undman kan halt auf ner rail hüpfen


----------



## Georg G. (20. Mai 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> bei mir steht "contains invalit data"
> 
> wil ldas auch spielen



das war bei mir auch am anfang...musst'es nochma runterladen

also ich find das spiel recht geil, bugt halt 'n bisschen arg..^^
und die steuerung...wenn man 2 std gespielt hat kann mann's.. 
aber ich bin der meinung, dass das spiel süchtig macht aber is egal..^^

gruß
Georg


----------



## Scr4t (20. Mai 2007)

er ist bei mir im lvl 26 auf 30% sprungkraft runter, was machen? damit kommt man ja kein lvl weiter....


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. Mai 2007)

Scr4t schrieb:


> er ist bei mir im lvl 26 auf 30% sprungkraft runter, was machen? damit kommt man ja kein lvl weiter....



das ist irgendein bug ist bei mir und bei vielen anderen auch passiert  

jetzt bleib dir nichts anderes übrig die lev alle noch ma neu zu machen damit du wieder steigst


----------



## Georg G. (20. Mai 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> das ist irgendein bug ist bei mir und bei vielen anderen auch passiert
> 
> jetzt bleib dir nichts anderes übrig die lev alle noch ma neu zu machen damit du wieder steigst



also bei mir war das auch, aber ich hab dann trotzdem weiter gemacht und eig alle geschafft...habs jetzt durch..^^

gruß
Georg


----------



## Georg G. (21. Mai 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Leute, könnt ihr mir helfen, was soll ich hier machen? Egal wo hin ich auch spring de Felge geht kaputt




da ist unten noch ne stange...da musste drauf springen..wenn du auf enter drücks kannst du auf der map rumscrollen und da kann man sich genau anschaun wo die stange ist


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2007)

hab n kleines Problemchen....

bin im Level 33 (hatte spiel shconmal ganz durch)

und ich kann keinen Bunnyhop machen!

dadurch is die grosse schräge Platte unmöglich zu überwinden...

habs schon mit hinterrad springen und dann s versucht klappt aber alles nich ganz 


hab leider keine ahung mehr ob das beim 1.mal spielen auch so war

btw: in allen anderen leveln geht der bunnyhop! auch indem direkt davor...

edit: der bunnyhop am Platz also ohne anlauf geht auch! sogar so hoch das beim runterfallen das Laufrad zerlegt wird...





spiel neu draufmachen wegen Bug?


----------



## -|nS5|- (27. Mai 2007)

nimm doch einfahc denn pedal up ....damit komm ich über den stein .... und wenn es nicht zu 100 % reicht dann benutz danach schnell die jump taste um die letzten paar cm zu überwinden ganz einfach ...


----------



## Trialstriker (6. Juni 2007)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!! 

wann kommt denn mal das neue trial-game, es wird langsam ätzend drauf zu warten. 
da vergeht echt die lust.
es sollte doch schon draußen sein war doch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (6. Juni 2007)

Ich kann eine Demo anbieten 10 Levels.

http://www.chebstidrtici.wz.cz/data/TR2_demo_install.exe


----------



## Trialstriker (7. Juni 2007)

jo 

danke demo würd ich sagen is besser als garnichts.
is ganz geil!!!

THX


----------



## skullbiker (11. Juni 2007)

erstmal vielen dank 
achja, hatte probleme mit dem server, falls andere das auch haben, hier nen anderer link wos das auch gibt:
http://freehry.doupe.cz/hry/26-biketrial-game-na-kolo

am anfang isses ja sauschwer... aber dann machts superviel spaß  man kanns dann auch kontrollieren (nur aufm hinterrad hopsen und so^^)... bin bei level 18... hab erst gestern angefangen, mal sehen wie die nächsten level werden... freu mich aufn editor


----------



## skullbiker (14. Juni 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ich werd verrückt... ich bin in level 34, und scheiterte die ganze zeit an dieser stange wo man wohl raufspringen muss... jedoch is selbst da ständig mein hinterrad immer gebrochen... habs nie da rüber geschafft
naja, nach 38 versuchen denk cih auf einmal warum mein kick so schlaff is... guck meine grenze an und die is bei 30...  wtf?? habs spiel neugestartet etc... ich hab jetz irgendwie kein bock wieder alles ohne skill zu spieln... mein fresse, ich war bei 93... so eine *******...

edit: toll, hab jetz bei level eins angefangen und bin bei level 9... jetz merk ich zwar wie schlecht ich vorher war, aber ich glaube bei level 10 hatte ich vorher 42 oder sowas... jetz hab ich 33 -.- also fehlen mir nur noch 60 zum alten stand -.-


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2007)

Die neue Vollversion


----------



## dane08 (14. Juli 2007)

wo kann ich die denn da runterladen? ich kann das auf pepagames nicht finden bei mir sind da nur links zu anderen seiten


----------



## Georg G. (14. Juli 2007)

du musst am anfang auf englisch dann links bei der liste auf download und da is dann 26" biketrial 2 install odder so und da is der download


----------



## Georg G. (14. Juli 2007)

skullbiker schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ich werd verrückt... ich bin in level 34, und scheiterte die ganze zeit an dieser stange wo man wohl raufspringen muss... jedoch is selbst da ständig mein hinterrad immer gebrochen... habs nie da rüber geschafft
> naja, nach 38 versuchen denk cih auf einmal warum mein kick so schlaff is... guck meine grenze an und die is bei 30...  wtf?? habs spiel neugestartet etc... ich hab jetz irgendwie kein bock wieder alles ohne skill zu spieln... mein fresse, ich war bei 93... so eine *******...
> 
> edit: toll, hab jetz bei level eins angefangen und bin bei level 9... jetz merk ich zwar wie schlecht ich vorher war, aber ich glaube bei level 10 hatte ich vorher 42 oder sowas... jetz hab ich 33 -.- also fehlen mir nur noch 60 zum alten stand -.-


ich glaub des war bei jedem...bei mir auch(spiel bugt ja im allgemeinen sehr)....aber man kanns auch mit dem skill schaffen, also ich habs zumindest geschafft...

Gruß
Georg


----------



## kingpin18 (14. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Die neue Vollversion



Das hat ja nur 20 Level   ist aber richtig gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. Januar 2008)

So grabe den Thread mal wieder aus....

habe letztens das Neue Spiel (Version 2) noch mal durchgezockt und hätte schon lust auf ein paar mehr maps / editor.... 
und ich wollte mal fragen ob sich damals jemand die "vollversion" gekauft hat..
oder ob es vielleicht jemand gecrackt hat etc....

Danke schon mal im voraus...


----------



## dane08 (25. Januar 2008)

wollte mir das neulich noma runterladen aber sobald ich auf die seite gehe kommt sone meldung "blabla trojaner blablabla..."


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. Januar 2008)

ich bin zu doof, ich schaff nichma das erste lvl^^


----------

